# Toyota coachbuilt -lots of US style additions. Advice please



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Ours in not really an RV- it is a Japanese import. However we are discovering that much of it is US based. e.g. Suburban water heater and 110v electrical systems.

Am trying to find someone who can let us know what is ok to use and what is not...have cross posted my other post to save my poor fingies!



littlenell said:


> Am struggling to find a place that will do the habitation check and service the gas and electric fittings.
> 
> I have no idea about the electrics and am worried about hooking it up if we go away to find everything gets blown... is this likely?
> 
> ...


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

well, if you got 110 electrics, then you need to have a electrical geezer, or geezeress sort out a 240 volt system for you. This will include a 240-100 step down transformer, which allows all the 100 thingies to work when you got EHU or a genny.

The transformer, dependant on size will be somewhere about 200 quid. Mines a 5,5kw and it cost me 225.00 inc. VAT. so you then need the cables, and the labour. 

One way is to find out what you got that works on 110, possibly like the fridge, microwave, boiler( they call them furnaces) heating etc. leave these 110 v, and then the other sockets could be done to 240v and replaced with a Uk style socket. Other folks actually have the ring main for 240v installed but this is actually quite expensive....maybe...£1500.00.

If the fridge etc is US provided, then you'll do it no good whatoever bunging 240v through it. 

Theres other stuff like cylcles and phases. I dont understand them, so I got a bloke what does to sort it out.

Sorry it cant be more useful but this is the sum total of my knowledge on the subject.

Adrian


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

*BIG BIG THANKS TO FRANK*

Adrian- thanks. I too don't feel confident around electrics. My dad taught me well- he's an electrician believe it or not.

A HUUUUGE thanks to Sallytrafic for his patience and time last night. He kindly went through all the electrics with me and my husbando so we could have some semblance of knowing what's going on!

My O'level physics was definately challenged but we learnt a ton! Some good, some not so good and have added to the list for the chap at mobilerv to sort for us, if he can. If not there will be a visit to an auto electrics to sort out the earthing issues before we can consider using mains hookup.

Also a thanks to the neighbours for putting up with the beast parked in front for a few hours.

Husbando and I are mightily pleased with our little wagon...fun to drive, practical and a ton of cuteness...even the dogs like it!

Frank- A bottle of something nice and flavoursome- with your name on it- will be stashed/delivered  !


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Just picked up the wagon from having all the checks done on the gas and habitation side of life. Also had the electrics sorted too. Good chap who was really helpful and kept us updated on what was going on. Will do a feedback on the company.

It did look kind of odd sat in the huge garage or parked up next to the big daddy RV's but it is now safe at least.
I think the chap found it intriguing to work on and more than a little frustrating due to everything being so small! The electrics is seems were highly aggravating as the cable was attached at multiple points and non which could be reached. So resorted to feeding new cable which then meant discovering the polystyrene insulation in the way. 6hrs later it was done.

We have a list of things that can be replaced in slow time e.g. upgrade the water heater to one that will do gas/electric, change the vent in the loo area and fridge 240v element is ? up the shoot so that will need replacing/looking at...but for now it is good to go.

We have 2 weeks hols now and have to make choice between heading over the water to france/germany or staying in UK.
Oh choices, choices!


----------

